

Criminalizing journalism? CNN interviews Glenn Greenwald [video] - detcader
http://reliablesources.blogs.cnn.com/2014/02/09/criminalizing-journalism/

======
codex
Will Greenwald profit financially from Snowden data in his new venture? I have
not heard many details.

BTW, at least in the US, journalists have never been allowed to operate extra-
legally. Were they allowed to, every mobster would also be a journalist.

~~~
detcader
Greenwald will be/is a journalist at a company which pays him for his work
(i.e. writing, researching) which is also a journalistic entity that publishes
material that he (and others) happens to own.

